# Sex my Varadero



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

All these pics represent the same frog. I was thinking it was a female since i havent heard any calling, but then again i dont know the age.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Shes got the pear shape of a female.


----------

